# I'm Back!



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I would love to write up a story to tell everyone right now, but it seems like a monumental challenge with my limited abilities at this point. I hope to do so in the near future. Thank you for your thoughts, prayers and support. I love you guys!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Glad your feeling a bit better,rest and get better!!!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

-/|\\--()/-


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> I would love to write up a story to tell everyone right now, but it seems like a monumental challenge with my limited abilities at this point. I hope to do so in the near future. Thank you for your thoughts, prayers and support. I love you guys!


Congrats and take it easy until you get your strength back...no relapse!!! Glad you pulled through. :clap2:


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

[email protected]........................... I was hoping for one less competitor in the marsh......J/K...... glad your on the path to recovery!!!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Glad to have ya back FM!! :thumb:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great news!!! 

.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Glad you are recovering. Hope recovery continues to go well for you!


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

You had a bunch of folks thinking about you.
Pretty good group of folks I'd say!


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Had me worried for a minute. Thought
I'd have to chase my own stragglers, pick up
Decoys and drag my own sled. 

You got 5 months to get your butt back in
Hunting shape. Get busy.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes, great news!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great news!!


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Good to hear your doing better! Great news.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Welcome back buddy! Glad your on the mend. Take care of yourself and I hope all goes well. Keep us posted.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Never had any doubt you'd pull through... tough sob... stay positive about that recoup, the birds will wait! 8)


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

It's scary how fast things can go bad sometimes. I'm glad you are overcoming the problems. 
R


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Glad you are doing better!! Hope your road to recovery is short and smooth.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Hooray! Awesome news, Rob! Glad to hear you're on the mend. I'd love to hear the whole story one of these days. Keep up the recovery!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Excellent news! Now don't go over doing things!


----------

